
Bing To Google: Try Updating Your Index Once In A While - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/09/bing-to-google-try-updating-your-index-once-in-a-while/
======
jacquesm
Funny. But seriously, google indexes a few more pages than just bing, they
ought to be praising google for already indexing this relatively new and
unknown site :)

At least when you search for bing on google you get a few links that point to
something else than bing itself. If you search for google on bing all you get
(or at least I get) is endless google domains.

Even with the one 'down' page captured there is still a lot more good content
in google about bing than the reverse!

